# Want to run windows 7 on pentium 4



## Vickyrealcool (May 21, 2011)

I want to run windows 7 on pentium 4. Is it possible, my spec is below:
pentium 4 2.4 ghz
1 gb+ 128 mb ram
40 gb hdd.

I will buy new pc when bulldozer comes out.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 21, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> I want to run windows 7 on pentium 4. Is it possible, my spec is below:
> pentium 4 2.4 ghz
> 1 gb+ 128 mb ram
> 40 gb hdd.
> ...





```
1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor

    1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)

    16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)

    DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driver
```

ur pc will b able to run but u might have problem with Aero

but since u only need this pc temporary ie till u get new PC u can ignore Aero 

U can try run upgrade advisor for more details 


```
*windows.microsoft.com/upgradeadvisor
```


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 21, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> I want to run windows 7 on pentium 4. Is it possible, my spec is below:
> pentium 4 2.4 ghz
> 1 gb+ 128 mb ram
> 40 gb hdd.
> ...



Why spend time on installing 7 when you'll be missing out on it's key features. Wait for your new PC. Till then enjoy the last moments of your old OS.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:
			
		

> Why spend time on installing 7 when you'll be missing out on it's key features. Wait for your new PC. Till then enjoy the last moments of your old OS.


Agreed. 
But if you still want to intall Win 7 then just switch to classic theme and you'll be fine.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> I want to run windows 7 on pentium 4. Is it possible, my spec is below:
> pentium 4 2.4 ghz
> 1 gb+ 128 mb ram
> 40 gb hdd.



install windows 7 & then tuneup utilities 2011 trial (or 2010 free) & let it recommend the correct setting. accept those & restart. it'll run just fine.

also if you have 2 X 512Mb stick of ram, better remove that 128Mb ram.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 22, 2011)

No it has only 2 ram slots so its 1gb+128mb. Total ram shows in property is 0.99mb.

I am ok with classic mode in windows 7, may i install windows 7.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> No it has only 2 ram slots so its 1gb+128mb. Total ram shows in property is 0.99mb.
> 
> I am ok with classic mode in windows 7, may i install windows 7.




yes or u can try Linux


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> I want to run windows 7 on pentium 4. Is it possible, my spec is below:
> pentium 4 2.4 ghz
> 1 gb+ 128 mb ram
> 40 gb hdd.



Windows 7 runs fine on my PC, which is Pen 4, 2.4 GHz, 1 GB DDR1 Ram.
But I needed to trim down some services. Like, Aero (which won't run anyway), Gadgets, Indexing Service, etc.

The only thing which would feel less would be the hard drive size. 
Atleast 10 GB of HDD space would be occupied instantly when you would install Win 7. So expect to run out of space shortly, if you primary OS drive isn't atleast 20 GB.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (May 22, 2011)

I installed windows it runs ok in classic mode, but the big problem is sound and graphics driver not supported.

@vineet369
can you know any trick to play full hd movie on pen 4.


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2011)

Vickyrealcool said:


> I installed windows it runs ok in classic mode, but the big problem is sound and graphics driver not supported.
> 
> @vineet369
> can you know any trick to play full hd movie on pen 4.



You can try finding the drivers for Windows 7 for your mobo. It can take a few trial and error. An awesome site for drivers is: DriverGuide.com

As far as playing full HD movie on a Pen 4 is concerned, that's a joke!
Pen 4 are just aren't capable of that. 720p videos stutter, on even Win XP. But on Win 7, you just cannot watch 720p and above. Atleast not without a Graphics Card.


----------

